# Nyc/ny/nj members



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It sounds like the weather is going to be beautiful this coming Sunday. :Sunny Smile:Highs around 67 degrees and sunny. Anyone up for meeting in the park? Was going to try for something in May but I know I'm around this weekend and would love to get Tyler together with other SM pups. And we could do it again in May as well. 
Was thinking The Pier 1 outdoor Cafe at 70th Street and the Hudson River. Totally dog friendly and you can get simple things to eat or drink and a great view of the river. It's only three blocks from the 1,2 and 3 subway. 
Any takers?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Sue....would love to meet you and Tyler, although I am not 100% sure if my DH and I could make it this weekend but if you pull it together maybe we could switch things around and come. Keep me posted if it will happen this month or next. I live in Westchester and the drive would only be maybe 30 minutes or Metro North the same. Definately look forward to meeting you and other SM members. What a great group of sweet caring people......it would certainly be fun!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Hi Sue....would love to meet you and Tyler, although I am not 100% sure if my DH and I could make it this weekend but if you pull it together maybe we could switch things around and come. Keep me posted if it will happen this month or next. I live in Westchester and the drive would only be maybe 30 minutes or Metro North the same. Definately look forward to meeting you and other SM members. What a great group of sweet caring people......it would certainly be fun!! :aktion033:


Barbara - that would be so great if you could make it. See how it works for your schedule. It's a quick drive down the Henry Hudson and West Side Highway and I think there's parking on Riverside Blvd or some of the side streets. I'm thinking of Sunday early afternoon for those late sleepers Just let me know. Otherwise a future date.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like a plan...Sue I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey and I will be there "in spirit"


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sue, of course, I can't be there from TX, but have a question. Do subways allow dogs on their trains? I never thought about it but of course, had no reason to!!! Just wondering.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sue, of course, I can't be there from TX, but have a question. Do subways allow dogs on their trains? I never thought about it but of course, had no reason to!!! Just wondering.....


Claire - yes we are "allowed" to take dogs on the subway but they have to be in bags. I've taken Tyler all over on the subway and he's fine with it, despite the noise. I try to keep him from popping his head up and out of the bag but sometimes he likes to say hi. I also often see people on the bus with pets in bags -- often taking them to the vet, etc. The driver will not let you get on with the dog in your arms though so always a bag. :chili: Don't know if any of this is written or unwritten but it's what's done


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue, 

I'm not sure about Sunday yet. We still need to figure some things out. I'll let you know as soon as I know. :thumbsup:



Malt Shoppe said:


> Sue, of course, I can't be there from TX, but have a question. Do subways allow dogs on their trains? I never thought about it but of course, had no reason to!!! Just wondering.....


And Claire, Sprite has been all over the city in her bag. She has been on the subway, the PATH train, the buses, in taxis, and on the ferry from NJ. She hates the ferry, though. I guess the vibration plus the movement on the water freaks her out, so she tries to get out of her bag, but other than that she's a good traveler. :wub::wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> It sounds like the weather is going to be beautiful this coming Sunday. :Sunny Smile:Highs around 67 degrees and sunny. Anyone up for meeting in the park? Was going to try for something in May but I know I'm around this weekend and would love to get Tyler together with other SM pups. And we could do it again in May as well.
> Was thinking The Pier 1 outdoor Cafe at 70th Street and the Hudson River. Totally dog friendly and you can get simple things to eat or drink and a great view of the river. It's only three blocks from the 1,2 and 3 subway.
> Any takers?


I can't make it because it is Orthodox Easter this Sunday. 



Snowbody said:


> Claire - yes we are "allowed" to take dogs on the subway but they have to be in bags. I've taken Tyler all over on the subway and he's fine with it, despite the noise. I try to keep him from popping his head up and out of the bag but sometimes he likes to say hi. I also often see people on the bus with pets in bags -- often taking them to the vet, etc. The driver will not let you get on with the dog in your arms though so always a bag. :chili: Don't know if any of this is written or unwritten but it's what's done


Wow, good to know. The girls have only been on the subway like once or twice each and I thought I was breaking the rules! They were in there bags so I guess I wasn't! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - you all got me checking the MTA rules. So here it is (other than service dogs which are allowed):
Except as otherwise provided in paragraph (2) of this subdivision, no person may bring any animal on or into any conveyance or facility unless enclosed in a container and carried in a manner which would not annoy other passengers.:chili::chili: 
Of course our little cuties could never annoy other passengers. :innocent::HistericalSmiley:



donnad said:


> Sounds like a plan...Sue I sent you an e-mail.


Got it Donna. Hoping to see you and at least one of your girls.



Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey and I will be there "in spirit"


:huh: Wish you and Claire were coming. Too bad NC and TX aren't closer.


harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> I'm not sure about Sunday yet. We still need to figure some things out. I'll let you know as soon as I know. :thumbsup:


I've got my fingers crossed that you can make it.



S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I can't make it because it is Orthodox Easter this Sunday.
> :


Mane - have a wonderful Easter celebration.
I also heard from Linda (Bonnie's Mom) and Alice (Godiva Goddess) and it looks like they can make it.:chili::chili: Can't wait!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sue & Deb, thanks for the explanation, it's great they allow dogs in bags to be on the subways, etc. I am so glad.

Long ago when we took the children to San Antonio for a visit, we would ride the public bus to the zoo rather than drive. I took my little precious Yorkie (no bag) and they let us ride on the public bus with her, never had a problem. Probably would be different in current times.

There is a very nice lady, well known in the show circuit, who takes her top winning Maltese absolutely everywhere she goes (in a bag), restaurants, etc. She seems to always get her way!

My first Maltese, Truffles has been in Las Vegas casino restaurants, varies other restaurants, funeral home, post office, banks, stores. She was very good in her incognito carrier. When discovered in the funeral home, she became an instant top cherished visitor. It was my Aunt's funeral, and when we arrived the next day for the service, they announced that "Truffles & Family have arrived". She even got her own chair.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, I don't take the subway much...where can I get the 1, 2 or 3 train and what stop do I get off?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Sue, I don't take the subway much...where can I get the 1, 2 or 3 train and what stop do I get off?


Donna - not sure where you are but many subways meet the 2 and 3. What subways are near you? You would just take it uptown to 72nd Street. It's an express stop (#2 or 3) or a local (#1)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Donna - not sure where you are but many subways meet the 2 and 3. What subways are near you? You would just take it uptown to 72nd Street. It's an express stop (#2 or 3) or a local (#1)


The "N" train is right near me. Do you know where I can pick it up from the N train? 

Some New Yorker I am!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> The "N" train is right near me. Do you know where I can pick it up from the N train?
> 
> Some New Yorker I am!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: My son has known the transit system since he was about 4. He was even on a local tv piece about his ability. LOL
Sent you an e-mail. You just take the N to 42nd Street and transfer to the #2, #3 or #1. It should take you about an hour from Brooklyn.:w00t:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Donna, you can also transfer from the N to the 2 or 3 on Atlantic Avenue-Pacific stop.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhhh, wish we could go!!
now Pearlan is mad at me for not flying up this weekend!:angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> Donna, you can also transfer from the N to the 2 or 3 on Atlantic Avenue-Pacific stop.


Edith - I don't think that Donna should do that. I'm pretty sure that I heard that the 2 and 3 won't be running from 34th to Atlantic Avenue this weekend -- those stupid weekend disruptions. So she'd be better of taking the N to 42nd Street and avoiding it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue.....was hoping to make it Sunday but it doesn't look good. Really wanted to meet you, Tyler and everyone with their furbabies. :angry:

The weather is suppose to be real nice Sunday. Enjoy!!

I'm looking forward to the next one. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue.....was hoping to make it Sunday but it doesn't look good. Really wanted to meet you, Tyler and everyone with their furbabies. :angry:
> 
> The weather is suppose to be real nice Sunday. Enjoy!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next one. :aktion033:


Barbara - we'll miss you but certainly another time.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Barbara - we'll miss you but certainly another time.


We'll miss you too! Yes, another time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP -
Can anyone else make it? I'm figuring 1:30 on Sunday. If you can PM me your e-mail addresses (if I don't have them already) I can send everyone particulars on the subway and location of the restaurant. Can't wait! And bring your cameras to shoot the fluff flying


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well I am sure going to be thinking of all of you on "Sunday in New York". But I am sure there will be some great photos after. 

Have fun with all those babies in the park!:dothewave:


----------

